# How I've coped for 15 years!



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Hi there.I have had IBS since I was 15. That was when I was first diagnosed, and I thought the doctor just didn't know what was wrong with me. I have since then, learnt a lot about IBS. I am now 30.I am both IBS C & D. The C & D used to take turns every week. I never have fizzy drinks anymore,not even the premixed alcohol kind. When I did have a fizzy drink, half an hour later, I was off to the loo for an episode of D. YUK!







So no more of that for me.Strangely, lettuce affects me, so, none of that, except on a few occasions. I like lettuce, but it doesn't like me. It also sets off a D epsiode.I can eat breads, cereals, and such with no affect.When my C hits, I have found that licorice works the best. A handful a day, for about 3 - 4 days, and then I'm fine for a week or 2.Peppermint tea soothes the gas and the cramps. I have noticed, that as the years have progressed, the 'episodes' are becoming less, due to the fact that I now know what tends to set them off.I stay away from lollies (except chocolate!!!), but the choccies don't upset the system.I eat lots of vegies, but not many beans for the simple reason - GAS!







I can actually go out now, and not have to worry as much. I do seem to have the IBS under control. Sometimes, I might be stressed, and then it will hit, but I am a lot happier now that I work from home.I take a vitamin supplement that has calcium in it, mainly for the prevention of osteo.... (sorry, can't spell that word!!), but that has helped curb the IBS attacks also.I have also told all my friends, and considering how they can be quite a bunch of 'stirrers' (jokers), they are quite understanding when I disappear for a while to the loo.My family, on my mum's side, all seem to have it too. Mum has IBS C, and her parents have IBS, but I'm not sure which.I just hope that when I have kids, that they will be fine. I know IBS isn't hereditary, so fingers are crossed.







Anyway, that's how I've coped.I hope that someone out there might get a few ideas from this.Ciao


----------

